

Javascript: Stop Fighting It - Ben65
http://blog.blainebuxton.com/2008/05/javascript-stop-fighting-it.html

======
simonw
"First, let's write the following: Object.prototype.clone"

Never, ever add things to Object.prototype. It breaks enumeration over objects
using the for...in operator, which in turn breaks lots of other libraries you
might want to use later. Sure, this is due to a bug in the core JavaScript
spec but it's one we all have to live with.

~~~
EliAndrewC
You're correct, although it's worth noting that you can get around this
problem in Rhino (Javascript on the Java VM). Steve Yegge talks about this in
his semi-recent talk "Rhinos and Tigers": [http://steve-
yegge.blogspot.com/2008/06/rhinos-and-tigers.ht...](http://steve-
yegge.blogspot.com/2008/06/rhinos-and-tigers.html)

------
jfarmer
Object.prototype: Stop modifying it.

------
richtaur
Seems like somebody read JavaScript: The Good Parts... but didn't quite get
it.

------
ComputerGuru
Javascript: Stop Using It

There are many compelling reasons to stop using such a badly-implemented and
rather-demented language; but unfortunately there are no compelling
alternatives.

~~~
kylec
I predict that web frameworks will emerge that will automate the writing of
JavaScript in the same way they automate HTML creation. A sub-language with JS
features but syntax like Ruby or Python will be silently compiled into the JS
version when transmitted to the client.

~~~
DanHulton
What, you mean like GWT?

<http://code.google.com/webtoolkit/>

The future is here, man.

